# saw 6 censored in spain



## stiwi griffin (Oct 22, 2009)

in my country tomorrow was expected to have the 6th movie of saw, but 3 days before, when spots on tv and advertisemets on the street where already there, the clulture minister decided to classify it as an X movie because "it incites to violence".

the main community about saw has quicky reacted and just some minutes ago one of the main tv of spain has said that disney(buenavista is part of disney) said that if it wasn't on normal films it wouldn't be seen.

the worst part is that a movie that has been classified as some people as "almost a full porn movie" was seen in normal cinemas, and guess what? the minister was one of the writters of that movie.

i'm sorry if this doesn't interests anyone, but i had to say it


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 22, 2009)

three words: wtf.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

That's crazy! how can they do that to 6 but not the others? I would be pissed, I am so looking forward to seeing it, even though I'm totally scared of the Saw films.. I just... can't...help..myself.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah! The wonderful world of censorship! There's nothing that I would enjoy more than being a legal adult and also being told what movies I can and cannot see.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 22, 2009)

well, right now we are still fighting against it, but untill tomorrow we won't now how it will be finally.

I'm really upset because they told us how they classify them: they take 5 people(normal people) and they show the movie to them. then they vote and if the option "in favor of X" wins...

if you know spanish you can have a look at all this at: http://saw-maniacos.blogspot.com/


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

The Saw movies aren't so bad they should not be censored. I just think the Saws are dumb and they should leave excessive amounts of sequels to Final Fantasy.


----------

